# Profile Silencer SL



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

It's on sale at Nashbar for $184...and with the current 20% off, that comes down to $148ish for a 317g (according to WW listings) fork. Looks like I could knock 120g's off my Slice Premium fork for a decent price...

But, any reviews on it? Stiffness? I like the subtle looks compared to the graphics intense Easton forks...

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Road Forks


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been eying the same deal. I figure if I get a sweet deal on a sweet fork I'll have to buy a sweet frame and components to go with it, right.
The only profile design fork I've ridden is on my brothers Ti bike and I can't tell if its the frame fork or wheels that make it such a smooth ride. So I too would be interested in any reviews for this fork.

Thanks.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I tried to find some reviews on this fork too, but I decided to go blindly on it since it was about $150 too. I is hard to review the smoothness of the fork because I also changed frames, but it is a superlight fork for the money. I would say its definitely worth it. 

And if i had to decide, I would say that it is smoother than the Reynolds Ozu Pro that I came off of. So yeah, its great


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

*flexy*

teffisk, in a recent thread you started on the subject of Alpha Q & Ritchey forks you described the Silencer SL as super flexy. Can you elaborate on that? If you don't mind disclosing, what size are you in height and weight? Is the flex in the fork lateral, forward, multi-directional?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm 155# 6'5"= a string bean. I had zero braking confidence. it shutters like crazy. it bends as in you can see it move inches, especially when you stand. and it creaks. i thought it was my bb but its just the crap fork. I am just expecting the steerer the crack. 

moral of the story- stay away


----------

